# Brewers yeast as flea preventative?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So I've been having some issues with Indy and flea allergy. It seems as though a single bite sets of a reaction and he's been an itchy mess the last couple months. 

I've tried advantix, frontline, several flea shampoos, d-earth, and springtime inc garlic. The topicals work, but only for a week or so and then he goes back to itching. So I bought this product on amazon, its brewers yeast with garlic in it and it seems to be helping. I haven't heard the nightly thumping of a leg against the floor in couple days, so fingers crossed, it actually works. Supposedly fleas have an aversion to thiamine which is abundant in yeast. 

Anyways, just thought I'd pass it on in case someone else is struggling with this problem

heres what I bought. 

Amazon.com: Brewers Yeast Tablets with Garlic, 1000-Count: Pet Supplies


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to use the same product. I gave it every day religiously. It seemed to help, but after a couple years, it took a toll for the worse. The dogs started having yeast issues and itching like crazy. When I stopped the tabs, the problem stopped. 

I hope they work better for you than they did for me!
Glad you found something that make the poor boy not so itchy. I don't know what I'd do if I was itchy like that. Poor dogs. I hate fleas.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, thats kind of my worry. Uno has a horrible yeast allergy, so he's not getting any. Right now Indy is on natures logic which has yeast pretty high up on the list and so far no issues that I can tell. I hope he doesn't develop and intolerance to it, otherwise I would have to look at other options. I hate the idea of putting pesticides on his skin every month and possible health issues that could arise from it.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> yeah, thats kind of my worry. Uno has a horrible yeast allergy, so he's not getting any. Right now Indy is on natures logic which has yeast pretty high up on the list and so far no issues that I can tell. I hope he doesn't develop and intolerance to it, otherwise I would have to look at other options. I hate the idea of putting pesticides on his skin every month and possible health issues that could arise from it.


I've been using Natural Defense which is a bunch of essential oils mixed in an alcohol base to keep them live longer. I also give ACV in their water. Have you thought about maybe trying something like bug off garlic? that way it would lower the amount of yeast? (Just suggestions, and maybe a back up plan)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I've been using Natural Defense which is a bunch of essential oils mixed in an alcohol base to keep them live longer. I also give ACV in their water. Have you thought about maybe trying something like bug off garlic? that way it would lower the amount of yeast? (Just suggestions, and maybe a back up plan)


well, I'm using the bug off garlic now (I guess its been about 3 weeks now since I started) and I havent noticed that much difference, although it says on the bottle that you can double or even triple a dose in severe cases. 
What's odd is that Uno does not scratch at all, he might have couple fleas, but I guess Indy just has a bad allergy to them. 

Do you use the natural defense monthly? I think I've bought their brand of powder before, but used it on dog beds and around the house.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> well, I'm using the bug off garlic now (I guess its been about 3 weeks now since I started) and I havent noticed that much difference, although it says on the bottle that you can double or even triple a dose in severe cases.
> What's odd is that Uno does not scratch at all, he might have couple fleas, but I guess Indy just has a bad allergy to them.
> 
> Do you use the natural defense monthly? I think I've bought their brand of powder before, but used it on dog beds and around the house.


I buy the srpitz bottle. I use it daily. As often as I want. I spray my car, bed, carpets, couch even myself(when we go out late) and the rats. I've used it on the dogs before/after walks, going to peoples houses, swimming, hiking. I use it often with three large boxers and I've had the bottle over 3 months and still have over half left. It was like $15. Not a flea or tick this year. Unless you count the one Dominic found on his arm, but he doesn't spray himself because he hates the smell of it.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Makovach said:


> I buy the srpitz bottle. I use it daily. As often as I want. I spray my car, bed, carpets, couch even myself(when we go out late) and the rats. I've used it on the dogs before/after walks, going to peoples houses, swimming, hiking. I use it often with three large boxers and I've had the bottle over 3 months and still have over half left. It was like $15. Not a flea or tick this year. Unless you count the one Dominic found on his arm, but he doesn't spray himself because he hates the smell of it.


Is this the Sentry Natural Defense you're talking about?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> Is this the Sentry Natural Defense you're talking about?


Yes, but there is another one too. it is called Natural Flea and tick Defense and it is made by mercola.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to use brewers yeast on my Zoey years ago, but i don't have much of a flea problem with tobi so i've not tried it in so long... it worked pretty well if i remember correctly.


----------

